# Small, flesh-colored bumps on face?



## l0vexpiink (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a lot of small, flesh-color bumps all over my face.  In good lighting, it's not really noticeable.  However, when I'm in the sun or in a room with bad lighting, the bumps are really noticeable and unattractive.  It also seems like my foundation makes it look worse.  Does anybody know what they are and how to get rid of them?  Are they acne scars?  I desperately want to get rid of them!


----------



## rosasola1 (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm, do you exfoliate? Do they come off easily when you pick at them?


----------



## l0vexpiink (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_hmm, do you exfoliate? Do they come off easily when you pick at them?_

 
yup i exfoliate.  i guess they do come off easily when i pick at them..  but the bumps still stay there!  =/  how do i get rid of them?!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 22, 2009)

I had like 4 of those tiny bumps on my cheek out of nowhere. They were ittyyyy bitty and you couldn't even see them for a few days, and then I got home from work yesterday and BAM!! Two of them have doubled/tripled in size. Now they're just plain old pimples. Stupid face. Stupid period. At least my boobs are bigger for a couple days. My boyfriend doesn't even notice a couple pimples when I wake up in the morning with bigger boobs.

My suggestion to you would be to wear a pushup bra until the bumps are gone. It works!! Haha


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

They are clogged pores. My friend/coworkers had the same prob. 

I recommended the Pur Minerals Mask to her and she bought it. She also bought Dermalogica's Daily Microfoliant..now they are gone.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be those annoying cystic pimples im getting only on my chin out of nowhere =( its makes me so insecure. But it could also be a clogged pore.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 5, 2009)

It can be congestion from oil on your skin.  I get it a lot on my forehead from my bangs sitting there.  Try to clean your skin 2 times a day.. or at least 1 time!! And if you have hair in your face, pin it back.


----------



## User35 (May 16, 2009)

you know what I think thats what I got too !...they are small..but flat. Not so much a bump but like a raised flat thing. I started to get them last summer on my forehead. I dont have bangs. Only thing I could think of is sunscreen that was causing them. They come and go ..but right now I have a few..they are so weird.....


----------



## Mabelle (May 16, 2009)

i get these on my neck from wearing my scarf all day.


----------



## lolli (May 16, 2009)

It could be milia. *Definition: *Milia are tiny white bumps on the skin, especially on the face. They are often filled with keratin -- a hard, white substance. Unlike blackheads or whiteheads, they don't have an opening on the surface of the skin.

I have them and really want to get rid of them.  I tried to do it on my own but it didn't work.  I'm going to have to go to a derm to get it done.


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

It's very normal for most people. It's easy to get rid of them, but it's easy for them to come back again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Get yourself a push up bra instead.


----------



## aggrolounge (May 16, 2009)

I get those all the time on my chin. They seem to last as long as a year (argh!) and eventually they disappear or turn into a cystic zit. Exfoliating does help, though. For me that helps the process happen faster...


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2009)

i have them on my forehead. i'm sure somebody here called them closed comedones... but yeah they're blocked pored which create these under the skin spots.  i exfoliate twice a week with a salt scrub and a really fine scrub.  use a face mask twice a week and even get a resurfacing facial every 4 weeks. and they're still there! some weeks they are better than others but i have given up on getting rid of them completely now


----------



## User35 (May 17, 2009)

I noticed some on my chin now too ....grr. I was thinking shit I need some like heavy duty exfoliators or something. So I ran down to Wally world when I got up today and picked up some olay micro dermabrasion thingy. hope it works


----------



## goddessella (Jun 10, 2009)

i have this too, up in my forehead and they are tiny, but i feel like they multiply exponentially every minute! i get regular facials and even diamond peels. they dont disappear but at least it helps keep them from multiplying. i dont know what to do with them anymore.

i am oily so i guess they are clogged pores.. i do exfoliate once a week but it does nothing to me. i think i may have to visit a dermatologist soon


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have them as well.

It's above my jawline and on my cheekbone (both sides of my face).  It looks worse when I have foundation on.  
A few weeks ago, I had a facial.  I brought up to the Esthetician about the "bumps".  She said that I should exfoliate with a better product (I was using St. Ives Apricot Scrub).  She gave me a large sample of this stuff that is a micro exfoliating product.  When I say "micro", I mean little, fine sand particals compared to the St. Ives stuff.  Also I found out the foundation I was using (Revlon Perfect Match?, I think lol; the one that you can turn the dial to change the foundation color) is known to clog pores.

After 2 weeks of not using that crap foundation and exfoliating 2-3 times a week made those bumps go away.  I currently have 3 little bumps, but that is nothing compared to how it looked like before.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 10, 2009)

Are these the bumps that you guys mean?





I have NO idea what they are or how to get rid of them. I have them all over my face for as long as I can remember, even though I wash my face twice a day.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolli* 

 
_It could be milia. *Definition: *Milia are tiny white bumps on the skin, especially on the face. They are often filled with keratin -- a hard, white substance. Unlike blackheads or whiteheads, they don't have an opening on the surface of the skin.

I have them and really want to get rid of them. I tried to do it on my own but it didn't work. I'm going to have to go to a derm to get it done._

 
that's the same thing i was thinking, that they are milia, otherwise known as whiteheads.  people use the term whiteheads as zits that contain pus, but that's incorrect.  whiteheads, or milia, are clogged pores that contain debris and dried skin cells.  they don't have an open head, which is why they stick around for long periods of time, despite exfoliation.

the only way to remove them is to lance them.  i don't recommend you do this on your own unless you have the right training.  a dermatologist or even an esthetician can take care of them for you during your next facial.  proper facial cleaning, exfoliation, and using the correct skincare products can help prevent these.

HTH!


----------



## User35 (Jun 11, 2009)

update gals..

Ive been using that olay mico dermabrasion stuff and it has worked wonders !!!! Second time I used it all those little bumps on my chin and forehead were gone ! It makes my skin super soft and smooth as well. I know this post sounds like an infomercial but yeah its that damn good.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_update gals..

Ive been using that olay mico dermabrasion stuff and it has worked wonders !!!! Second time I used it all those little bumps on my chin and forehead were gone ! It makes my skin super soft and smooth as well. I know this post sounds like an infomercial but yeah its that damn good._

 

what is the stuff called? is it this...???? Regenerist Microdermabrasion & Peel System 

I'm looking for something to get rid of these too and i want to try what you bought. thanks.


----------



## User35 (Jun 23, 2009)

yep thats it ! I love that stuff . I highly recommend it.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_yep thats it ! I love that stuff . I highly recommend it._

 
 i'll for sure be picking this up the next time i'm at target.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2009)

yep i shall be buying that at boots tommorow! anything to try and get rid of the damn bumps!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2009)

i bought the olay stuff and used it last night. all the bumps on my forehead are gone!!! i only have a few bumps left on my chin! which i bet will go after using it for a few weeks! i cannot believe it! one use and my face is pretty much sorted!

thanks so much for reccomending this! you've no idea how much confidence this has given me back! the bumps were the bane of my freaking life! always showing up in photos making me look funny!


----------



## User35 (Jun 28, 2009)

YAY!!!!! lol Im so glad it worked for you too ! It took me about 2 or 3 uses for them to be completely gone on both my forehead and chin. And doesnt it leave your skin so soft ?? yeah I love that stuff. I just have to make sure I use SPF on my face while outdoors, the box says it might make you burn easier.


----------



## Willa (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip girls, I'll try this!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_update gals..

Ive been using that olay mico dermabrasion stuff and it has worked wonders !!!! Second time I used it all those little bumps on my chin and forehead were gone ! It makes my skin super soft and smooth as well. I know this post sounds like an infomercial but yeah its that damn good._

 
I bought it a few days ago thanks to the recommendation. The first night, it worked so well...my skin was super smooth the next day. Maybe I shouldn't have used it two nights in a row though, because my skin didn't love it in day 2 and I actually woke up with a few new blemishes (not saying it's because of this stuff though, just saying it didn't prevent...). I am still going to use it though, and will not use it on two consecutive nights.

It feels like a really good exfoliator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sidenote: I showed my dermatologist a couple of those "white spots" and he said the only way to get rid of them for good (you can't wash or scrub them away) is to "zap" them as he called it. (He has a special machine/just basically burns them off...you get a little redness and it becomes like little scabs, for a week at the most...And then they are gone. I wanted to test it out first so I had him do just a couple).


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there. I think you should go talk to a dermatologist if/when you can. You are a beautiful girl and shouldn't have to suffer with those bumps. The ones I have/had are slightly larger but they aren't as spread over a large area. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Are these the bumps that you guys mean?
I have NO idea what they are or how to get rid of them. I have them all over my face for as long as I can remember, even though I wash my face twice a day._


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone else get these just right under the eye?  I get them at the beginning of the 'normal' skin area, just outside the really delicate skin.  I've always had them there.  Never known what to do to get rid of. I don't think you can exfoliate there so not sure what to do.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

That Olay stuff was on half price in Superdrug last week and I bought my mum two boxes.  I shall have to try and steal them back from her without her noticing as I'm getting quite a few of these spots on my forehead.  Funny how I never had them when all I did was moisturise, now I cleanse, tone etc..I'm getting them.


----------



## arielle123 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 2 of these on my temples. They're not milia, pimples, etc. I couldn't figure out what in the world they were so I asked my derm who said they're clogged sweat glands and that there's basically nothing you can do about them. Bummer.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_That Olay stuff was on half price in Superdrug last week and I bought my mum two boxes.  I shall have to try and steal them back from her without her noticing as I'm getting quite a few of these spots on my forehead.  Funny how I never had them when all I did was moisturise, now I cleanse, tone etc..I'm getting them._

 
i stocked up too the other week! half price was much better than boots' save £5!! even got my mum one.

been using this for a few months now twice a week and my skin looks and feels great. saves me spending £80 a month on a elemis facial!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i stocked up too the other week! half price was much better than boots' save £5!! even got my mum one.

been using this for a few months now twice a week and my skin looks and feels great. saves me spending £80 a month on a elemis facial!_

 
Yeah, Boots is really crap for that.  My mum ordered the Olay eye pod thingies from this guy on ebay and the product is thoroughly legit, he was really good.  She got it for £20.  I'm going to order more of the derma thing once he has some in stock.

I wish I had seen this thread earlier as I would have bought myself some more.


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 24, 2009)

are these bumps underneath your skin? like a pimple/whitehead bump? or is it a bump like they are bubbles/blisters above the skin?

if they are bubbles/blisters above the skin, it could be something that i had. they are flesh color and does not affect the complexion/tone of your skin. but from up close, you can see they affect the TEXTURE of our skin. there is no liquid or puss in them as well. when you pick them, a layer of skin can just be removed. the bump will then be gone, but will come back a day later - regrowing itself. and sometimes it would be a little itchy.

if you have that, it sounds like that i had. i had a fungal infection. >.< GROSS. no idea where i picked it up...i prolly touched something dirty. ew. i used the Canesten Antifungal vaginal cream believe it or not. haha it took a while to go away, but i used it for 3 weeks or so..and it disappeared!

not sure if that helped, but i hope your bumps are gone already!


----------



## Humi684 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have those on my forehead and they go away after a deep cleansing facial but they come back within a week. You could also try the Philosophy Microdelivery exfoliator which helps get rid of the bumps for like 2 days in a row followed by a Cupcake mask by lush. Hope this helps if other things haven't worked out


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2009)

man my forehead bumps have come back with a vengence and i'm going on holiday next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sucks - i'm still using the olay kit twice a week. oh and i have two dry patches on my cheeks too! what the hell?!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

I have some of these on my forehead; they're not super-noticeable, but they make me feel self-conscious. I only exfoliate with St. Ives once a week, tops, so I am honestly surprised if that's the problem. It makes most of my face feel wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use the "invigorating" one; perhaps the "gentle" one has smaller beads...?

Are there are drugstore brand micro exfoliants? That Olay one ya'll are talking about is $25 at my drugstore, and that's just too much for a cash-strapped college student. (And according to LMD's post, it only worked in the short run. Boo!)


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I have this too. Does it look anything like this? (warning, this image is kind of gross)

http://www.acnenaturalremedies.com/i...eheads-mag.gif

I have these things appear on my chin constantly. I remove them every night but they always reappear throughout the day. It makes me extremely self conscious because it looks very gross even though I make sure to keep my skin clean. I am very oily so that might be why. I currently use Cetaphil facial clenser, st. ives apricot scrub, retin A micro cream, and benzyl peroxide gel. This has cleared up all acne problems aside from this. It seems as though there is nothing I can do and it's very depressing. I would do almost anything to get rid of them.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

Just for the record: when I use the Queen Helene Mint Julep masque, the bumps disappear for a day or two. I only use the masque a couple of times a month, as it's somewhat drying, but if you're looking for a quick fix, that may help!


----------



## Caderas (Feb 11, 2010)

It sounds exactly like what I used to have all the time.  It's called Milia.  I've tried everything in the book to get rid of it, but I figured out it's usually a bacteria build up, like pimples.  I usually get an outbreak whenever I wear my hair more towards my face for several days straight, or the number one 'volunteer' is the bacteria from my phone (because it's all on the right side of my face where I constantly hold it!).  HTH<3


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 22, 2010)

I had this happening to me for a while.   it was like VERY small bumps on my forehead.  almost just like a texture to my skin but not large bumps.   I think i made it worse by treating it like it was acne and using zit cream.   I went out and got clarins gentle day cream and gentle night cream and have been using nothing but that and its greatly improved,  i assume it was really irritation from dry skin.  i did make a derm appointment for this week though just to check it out.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 22, 2010)

I have really sensitive skin and I get those (or worst) when a product don't agree with my skin... like MAC makeup remover or wipes or studio finish powder for example.


----------



## Lalai (Mar 13, 2010)

My skin has gone a little bit weird this winter and my forehead keeps getting oilier and oilier and dry at the same time. I've never really had zits on my forehead (more like around my mouth) but now these annoying little bumps kept appearing that you could not even squeeze. I have dry skin so I tried switching to a lighter moisturizer but then my skin just started to peel because it was dry but still oily! 

A couple of days a go I stumbled across acne.org where they recommend using benzoyl peroxide to get rid of zits. I have 5% strength benzoyl peroxide but don't use it as it made my skin incredible dry and horrible looking. I decided to give it another try, though, and after cleansing my face in the evening spread some on my forehead and then after it had dried, spread Lush Celestial over it. And now the bumps are disappearing one by one just after two nights! I think I'll get 2.5% strength benzoyl peroxide for this regime to keep up the results. Next I'll try it on the similar bumps around my mouth and see if it works. I think the secret for not peeling and drying out is to use the right moisturizer and Lush Celestial works for me.

Anyway, if you have a similar problem, I suggest you try this out - it seems to work for me


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 11, 2010)

I have milia and they really came on with a vengeance when I started wearing makeup again. I did some googling and found out about aspirin masks. 
What you do is you get generic uncoated aspirin and you dissolve them, or crush them and make it into a paste using water, or moisturizer and put it on your skin. I do it every other day, just on my cheeks which is where I get the milia and different spots will open up. The layer of skin covering the dead skin will be buffed away and then you can use a blackhead extractor tool to get it out. It's worked really well for me and it's super cheap!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have these on my chin, you can't really see them unless you know where to find them.
But i know they are there, and i see them all the time, when i pull my skin, they just POP out.
I've have them for some time now (a little over a year), and every dermatologist i went to, gave me some cleansers and exfolators, but they didn't help me


----------



## freelanceDIVA11 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought the Olay Regenerist Microdermabrasion Peel and it totally WORKED bumps are gone overnight!!!!!! Thanks for everyone who recommended it!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh i still use this baby! such a cheap way to get a microdermabration. i haven't had the flesh coloured bumps in over a year now. you guys have no idea how happy it makes me!


----------



## hippiechik (Mar 21, 2011)

I joined Spektra tonight for this very reason!  Was going to ask a question about small bumps on the skin and skincare for women over 35.   After reading through a few posts I think I'm going to try the Olay Regenerist and maybe the Queen Helene Mint Julep mask.   I do resonate with the possibility that it might be bacteria or fungal related as someone mentioned above but we'll see.

  	Will report here if it works for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

hippiechik said:


> I joined Spektra tonight for this very reason!  Was going to ask a question about small bumps on the skin and skincare for women over 35.   After reading through a few posts I think I'm going to try the Olay Regenerist and maybe the Queen Helene Mint Julep mask.   I do resonate with the possibility that it might be bacteria or fungal related as someone mentioned above but we'll see.
> 
> Will report here if it works for me.


  	i'll keep my fingers crossed that the olay kit works for you!  and welcome to the forum!


----------



## bebeautifulx (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've been researching about this and googling it for a while but I couldn't find a solution for me. I joined just to be able to find a solution. Right now I'm using Biore's pore unclogging scrub and that hasn't worked for my "flat raised bumps" most of them are underneath my eye area close to the bridge of my nose. When I touch it, it doesn't feel 3d, it's more like it's attached to my skin. I don't have pores and instead I have these bumps so I'm assuming the bumps are what clogged my pores. I've had this for a while and never found a solution..for as long as I remember I've had these bumps. I'm only 15. These bumps make me feel very self-concious and all I want is a way to get rid of them! As everyone else said, its more noticable in the sun and in bright areas. I hate looking into the mirror because of my bumps.  I feel like my skin is very dry and usually when I wash my face or when there is water on my face the bumps are less noticable. Then I put on moisterizer and it's there again. ):

  	Does the Olay stuff really work? I hope so because my mom isn't able to buy pricey things for me anymore. ): She is getting sick of me trying products over and over and them not working.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

the olay kit really did work for me. i went from having a crazy bumpy forehead to nothing at all. it took a month or so to sort out but now i've had a clean forehead for a couple of years


----------



## NightWanderer (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a lot of those little bumps on my cheek and they're driving me crazy.
  	I just want to know a good, fast way to get rid of them.
  	I pick at them a lot but it doesnt do anything and the fact that they're there just drives me crazy.
  	I haven't seen a doctor or anything about them but I'm considering it.
  	Someone please just tell me how to get rid of them in an easy way.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

NightWanderer said:


> I have a lot of those little bumps on my cheek and they're driving me crazy.
> I just want to know a good, fast way to get rid of them.
> I pick at them a lot but it doesnt do anything and the fact that they're there just drives me crazy.
> I haven't seen a doctor or anything about them but I'm considering it.
> Someone please just tell me how to get rid of them in an easy way.


	well the olay microderm face kit helped me loads and also quinoderm cream too which i applied twice a day. i still get the odd patch of bumps but nowhere near what i used to. quinoderm actually started to get rid of the bumps after the first day too.


----------



## nicolaxxx (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there!

  	I too have these little bumps all over my face, for about a year now. There really are getting me down!
  	I have them mostly on my forehead, but they can be round my nose and mouth too.

  	I had came across this site when trying google for answers and was so happy to read that you had found something that helped

  	I've just searched on the Olay, Boots and Superdrug websites though, and it doesnt look like the Olay Microdermabrasion and Peel is made anymore! It just isnt on the websites

  	Have any of you had this problem?

  	I'm going to be so angry if they've stopped making it and ive missed a cure by a couple of months!!

  	If any of you still use the board please reply!


  	Nicola
  	x


----------



## ilive4god1991 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've always had them under the soft skin under my eyes, so like around my cheek bones. I just woke up today with a lot of fleshtone ones on my upper lip..I think the cleanser I'm using is drying my face out and not quite helping my acne on my forehead..grr! I will try the Olay stuff today and then I think I'm going to get a cleanser from a dermatologist because i have tried way too many kinds and textures of cleansers, natural and top of the line too. Nothing is perfect. If it doesn't clear up my skin, it leaves it greasy. Can't win! Can I get an amen? lol


----------



## lmb68508 (Jan 23, 2012)

Please do your research on a skin condition called Sebaceous Hyperplasia.  Here are some good links to articles about it:

http://www.dermtv.com/enlarged-oil-glands-sebaceous-hyperplasia


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw6hSctJRvk


  	Good Luck!


----------



## concernedmom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been researching this relentlessly to no avail.  my daughter is also 15 and has bumps similar to what you described.  they are on her nose in small clusters and appear to be part of her nose, vs. large bumps that could be removed.  she says she is not bothered by them, but I can't tell for sure.  i want to make sure I help her, but for the life of me cannot identify what they are or what is causing them.  any help you can provide is GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## freelanceDIVA11 (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually ended up going to the dermotologists at Johns Hopkins, some of the best in the country and was diagnosed with comedonal acne.  I was prescribed a Retin-A based gel (Ziana) and was advised to use Panoxyl face wash (available at CVS) Happily I have had relief from the bumps...I now only use the face wash and no longer use the cream.  I also exfoliate once a week. I also use Cera-Ve moisturizer at night only because I get oily during the day.  My skin has cleared up significantly and my makeup looks great on now!!!


----------



## SkinCareFanatic (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi im 15 and i have the exact same problem that you described but im not sure whether to try the olay regenerist as its particularly known for its anti-aging benefits, would you still recommend it? Thanks


----------



## MomMichell (Mar 9, 2012)

My daughter had the same problem. At first we treated it as acne but had no results. My daughter began to get very discouraged so we consulted a doctor and here is what we did with amazing results! We used benadryl gel all over her face and she also took allergy relief pills twice aday for 3 days and they were gone! Good luck girls, you are beatiful


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2012)

I have these and researched a some months ago and mine matched up with all the pics and info I read about milia. I was going to the derm anyway to get a couple of moles removed and had her look at them and she said it was milia. She used this thingie and zapped them. There are some more I want removed. She also put me on the topical gel Atralin which is a retin A, just not as harsh as some. She also told me about how we use creams and such around the eyes and that kind of "helps" them form. I had read this online also before I went. I told her I used a Clarisonic on my face and she told me to keep it up and that would help as well. Although I have to admit I am not very good at using it regularly as I forget.

  	If you look at some pics some people have tons and so many around the eyes. I have only a few around my eyes, thank goodness. There are several sites and videos about how to remove them yourself. I was able to get a few myself. You can use a needle just to prick the top of the skin there and a skin tool to press just a bit to remove the tiny "cyst"

  	I have always had oily skin and acne prone. I'm 49 and thought that would not be an issue at this age but I was wrong.

  	Also if anyone is interested in asking your doc about Atralin my doc gave me a coupon so you don't pay more than $25. The tube is a good size and I've used it for several months and its not quite even half gone because you only use such a tiny amount. You may be able to get the coupons on their site as well. This comes out cheaper than me buying something over the counter.  I've done this with a lot of our medications and it saves you a bundle as these big companies are trying to compete with generics. Anyway thought I would throw that out there as the cost of any type of medicine is crazy.

  	But as others have said there are so many different skin conditions it can get quite confusing.


----------



## lyra187 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just joined this forum because I have been suffering from the same problem and I have been doing SO much research but I still can't find out what these horrible flesh coloured spots are!

  	I suffer from these mainly on my cheeks and my chin and they don't really show unless im in a really bright or sunny place or if your really looking close up.

  	Also if i squeeze them, a small little string of "junk" comes out. I call it "junk" because pus from normal acne/spots is quite watery wheras this is firm, a bit like what comes out if you squeeze a blackhead except its yellow/white.
  	Sorry for going into so much horrible detail but i just want to make sure that i am talking about the same conditionas everybody else.

  	I have tried steaming my face, having facials, using exfoliants and using acne products and even products containig glycolic acid but NOTHING seems to get rid of them!
  	I even completely changed my diet and cut out all bad food and I'm really healthy now but there has been no change.

  	I have actually noticed that my mac foundation makes this condition worse so i've also tried cutting down on my make up which helped a little but i can't go for too long without my make up!
  	This has lead me to believe that it might just be clogged up pores but if so they why hasn't my skincare regime helped?

  	I'm going to research comedonal acne, and something called millet seed acne to see if that's what i have.

  	Im also trying to research sebaceous hyperplasia as another user mentioned it.

  	Another possible condition this problem could potentially be is something called SYRINGOMA, it occurs usually after puberty in young adults (which is interesting considering that i never suffered from skin problems as a teen). I've posted a link with pics and info if anyone's interested:

http://www.skinsight.com/adult/syringoma.htm

  	Also, back to the cosmetics side of things, I've found that silicones which are found in cosmetics and moisturisers can actually block up pores REALLY bad and the worst thing is that many products which contain them actually claim to be non-comdogenic.
  	Silicones are ingredients usually ending with "cone" eg. DimethiCONE, cylclomethiCONE etc. Do some research as this could be a contributing factor.

  	I hope I have helped, if anyone else has more information about this horrible and bothersome skin condition then please reply


----------



## smh74 (Apr 16, 2012)

It sounds like you have congestion. The best way to prevent that is exfoliation. If they are as bad as you say a few facials with good extractions and the right skin care will clear it up. Congestion does not have any  puss  to extract but it will bring it to the surface (which is why you will need a few facials) or could break them down enough that they reabsorb into your skin. I use Thamara's secret, the website is tsecret.com It is the only thing I've ever used that keeps my skin clear. If you can't afford the whole line, I recommend the clear zit mask. it's amazing! I've used every brand imaginable and I swayer by this brand!! 

  	Good luck!


----------



## lachilena09 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jenee.sum
  	are these bumps underneath your skin? like a pimple/whitehead bump? or is it a bump like they are bubbles/blisters above the skin?

	if they are bubbles/blisters above the skin, it could be something that i had. they are flesh color and does not affect the complexion/tone of your skin. but from up close, you can see they affect the TEXTURE of our skin. there is no liquid or puss in them as well. when you pick them, a layer of skin can just be removed. the bump will then be gone, but will come back a day later - regrowing itself. and sometimes it would be a little itchy.

	if you have that, it sounds like that i had. i had a fungal infection. >.< GROSS. no idea where i picked it up...i prolly touched something dirty. ew. i used the Canesten Antifungal vaginal cream believe it or not. haha it took a while to go away, but i used it for 3 weeks or so..and it disappeared!

	not sure if that helped, but i hope your bumps are gone already!

  	omg that's EXACTLY what I have on my face!! They are so annoying! How did you find out it's a fungus?! What exactly did you buy?? I'm so ready to get these off! It's crazy cuz never in my life did I have bad skin until when I got into college! Thank you for your scientific reasoning for this problem! I'm just glad I'm not the only one with weird, non-headed zits that won't go away!


----------



## merbay (Apr 19, 2012)

RETIN A people!!! gets rid of them. Ask your derm how strong you need.


----------



## chgshnz (May 14, 2012)

User35 said:


> YAY!!!!! lol Im so glad it worked for you too ! It took me about 2 or 3 uses for them to be completely gone on both my forehead and chin. And doesnt it leave your skin so soft ?? yeah I love that stuff. I just have to make sure I use SPF on my face while outdoors, the box says it might make you burn easier.


   how did you use it?...what kind of thing you cover to  your face is it a face towel?...what's your spf?


----------



## jehkasaurus (Jul 15, 2012)

I have (more like "had" now) these too. They completely cleared up when I started using OXY Daily Wash. It's 10% BP, I think...so it definitely is a bit drying, but I just follow with a fragrance free Eucerin moisturizer. This, in combination with the Oxy Daily Cleansing pads has cleared my forehead up entirely and my head doesn't have those dumb bumps anymore....Lol sounds like I'm hawking the products, but I'm not. I'm just a firm believer. If you don't believe me, well, then good luck finding your own solution  But definitely give this a try b/c in total it will set you back only like $10 bucks total and lasts for a couple months for the facewash and like 3 months for the pads. If you stop using them the bumps obviously come back. I stopped using them when I was in Kenya for a semester, and they returned. But I again started using them when the semester ended and I was back in the states, and again without fail, they have disappeared. Best of luck. Remember to moisturize after the facewash. If it's too drying and you notice your face peeling or something, just use it once a day at night and use a gentler wash in the morning...OH, and the wash bleaches stuff...so be careful!


----------



## erok (Sep 14, 2012)

I was reading flat bumps are actually warts on your face. Call your derm.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 18, 2012)

merbay said:


> RETIN A people!!! gets rid of them. Ask your derm how strong you need.


  	I've been using Retin A since I was 15. I'll never stop. It's the best product EVERRRR!!!!!!


----------



## rahul kumar (Sep 20, 2012)

sir,i have some problem,with me i have to much small pimple in body.please help me,


----------



## Lizzy1234567 (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay I need help , fast I have uneven skin surface on my forehead some times u can see very small flakes also , on the sidi of my eyebrows and on my neck there r very small bumps like if u touch ucan feel them but there are not visible and today omg I noticed I have a very small white stop/patch on near the right side of my face ear hairline and it's seems bit rough and it doesn't go away even when I moisterize my face, wht is this ???????? Plzzzzzzz help me quick


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Sep 23, 2012)

For anyone who has milia, just go to a dermatologist and they can pop them for you. It doesnt hurt at all but there is maybe 2 days at most of redness/little swelling. It cost me $80 and they pop as many as u need. (idk if pop is the right term) 

  	Forget about all those creams and trying to do it yourself, just go to a professional.


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Sep 23, 2012)

For anyone who has milia, just go to a dermatologist and they can pop them for you. It doesnt hurt at all but there is maybe 2 days at most of redness/little swelling. It cost me $80 and they pop as many as u need. (idk if pop is the right term) 

  	Forget about all those creams and trying to do it yourself, just go to a professional.


----------



## Elen Nilsen (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya thats right u need go goto derma n he ll burn those white bumps but its so bad i did it 5 times but aftr every 2 montha thy come back again n again there is no way to cure them only u need to burn them


----------



## noura (Mar 17, 2013)

I've had the same thing it because we have very sensitive skin try to be smoother when you clean your face don't use too much soap or face cleaner cold water is the best for skin makes it tighter and even smoother.. For dry skin or combo try once a week with a sponge put some olive oil on you face for couple of hours it it better not to do it when there's too much light this technique is for ALL AGES if you do this for the rest of your life you will never have wrinkles EVER!!!! .. If you have very oily skin you are lucky oily skin will always have the best skin in future .. For oily skin always wash your face with water only many times daily with cold water use face cleaner rarely (2-3 times a week) hope this will help every body


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it would be better if you talk to a dermatologist without delay before it's too late. Ignoring this type of small bumps may cause big problem in future.


----------



## CrissyLats (Jun 5, 2013)

MomMichell said:


> My daughter had the same problem. At first we treated it as acne but had no results. My daughter began to get very discouraged so we consulted a doctor and here is what we did with amazing results! We used benadryl gel all over her face and she also took allergy relief pills twice aday for 3 days and they were gone! Good luck girls, you are beatiful


  I just had these disheartening bumps and THANK YOU MomMichell because this worked for me. Background: I'm 30 with dry skin and these bumps formed around my lips, chin, and back of my hands. I used a Benadryl cream 2x's a day and allergy medication (used as directed on the box). It took several days before my face was back to normal and now my hands are healing, too.  Additional tips: I stopped using my anti-aging products and makeup. I also used an Olay cleansing brush on low spin whenever I washed my face to exfoliate (for me, it's once a day because of my dry skin). Afterwards, I used Cerave lotion on the affected areas and waited 5 min. each time before applying the Benadryl and a thin layer of petroleum jelly if my skin got dry or itchy. However, I'm sure folks can skip the lotion and petroleum jelly part if dry skin isn't an issue.  I know these bumps are depressing but I hope this helps just as much as this forum has helped me!


----------



## rossa (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a similar issue, and am desperately in need of help, I have Googled like crazy and can't seem to find an answer. I have these clear raised bumps below my nose and above my lips (mustache area ) they have been here for about a month now, at first I tried popping them, but that only made then bleed and get worse. I can't get rid of them for the life of me, and they are making me super insecure .. the look like they would be like they stuff you get from heat rash, but only after I removed facial hair ( with a razor ) ( never ever again ) cause I got desperate did these annoying bumps show up, now I feel like ill never be able to get rid of them. Any ides what this is or what to do ???


----------



## Bumpy74 (Jul 8, 2013)

To the person that instructed that we do our research....these bumps are not "Sebaceous Hyperplasia".   

  	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebaceous_hyperplasia

  	Nope. I think not. I know not. Not in my case or in ANY of the photos I've seen. I'm sure for some, but not by the descriptions I've been reading. I've had these flesh colored bumps for years on and off. OFF right now  At times, I was taking tricyclic anti-depressants and forehead would be clear in the morning and during the day it would become progressively worse. Off those meds, I found I would get them when I used certain typed of tinted moisturizers, so I simply have found the right make-up products for my skin...OR dirty wedge sponges. And dirty powder/blush brushes.

  	Also, I found that my skin cells don't slough off with regularity or evenly, causing these bumps. A few on chin and near temples too. The ones on chin are a little wider and flatter and less noticeable, but have that yucky skinny snaky content and at times(TMI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), the forehead bumps, the tiniest bit, as well. I mean the SMALLEST amount. Like a pin head amount. Or pin POINT. ALSO, the water where I live causes these bumps. As when I go out-of-town, my forehead (and other sporadic flesh colored bumps) disappear just using hot wash cloth and Dove. Literally overnight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, so I've tried a variety of lotions, potions, serums, masks etc. This is what works for me...I change things up. And really don't spend my life working on it.  Though it may sound that way .

  	I regularly wash make-up sponges with soap and water and anti-bacterial hand stuff..then douse, squeeze and repeat with hydrogen peroxide to rid sponge of any remnant of the water here. It's soft water and dirty. Sometimes I exfoliate with like Strivectin (?) or something with even smaller grains...the tinier the better and use one of those clothes that's a little abrasive. Circular motion. I then take towel, douse with HP and remove yucky water. Sometimes I apply Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar with cotton ball. It balances PH and skin looks nice in morning. I sleep with it on.

  	Once in a while I do an "oil press"...look that up. It works. And Jojoba is great! There's an awesome board "acne.org", btw, with TONS of info.

  	Sometimes I create a mask by crushing up aspirin, mixing with baking soda, then water..apply to face...rub in lightly and in circular motion. Apply more. Let dry. Then repeat circular motion with finger tips and rinse off and, again, use doused HP cloth to get rid of water residue. 

  	I also have a vitamin regimen that I follow every few months for a couple months. It seems complicated, but it's not. It's expensive though. Which is why I don't do it year round. Tee tree soap is good. Dove. Soap made with sulfur, as well. I don't know why it works, but it does. I found that out when I was visiting someone in Illinois and the water STUNK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was well water containing sulfur, but my skin looked phenomenal! Washing occasionally with dish soap like Palmolive or whatever is good, too. It's drying, so VERY occasionally. 

  	I live by beach, so swimming in salt water and using a little sand to exfoliate after swimming is good. My body gets exfoliated naturally when beaching it. Anyway, i don't let all of this run my life, again, as it may sound... I just have a series of things that work and I do whichever I feel like. Sometimes just "washing face with HP or an antibacterial wipe when super tired.

  	I think it's most important to keep applicators clean, use non-irritating make-up, and keep dead skin OFF the face. Oh, I also periodically buy kind of expensive peel pads. But don;t use every day until gone either. Just a change up. I have a bottle of Glycolic acid, too, that I wash my face with here and there. 

  	I find, too, why my skin is dry and peeling, I make sure to put on something heavy and lightly use kind of abrasive face/shower cloth, tooth brush, tongue scraper...lol...back and forth, up and down, circular...just get it off and gently. then I wash and use HP or ACV or something and a good light moisturizer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sorry, so long. But my forehead is bump free. Face has no blemishes. I have a problem with pores getting clogged in general and I hate it,  but all of this done here and there and in any order has made all the difference in the world. 

  	I simply read and read and read and tried everything and came up with tricks and combos and now, It's good. 

  	Salicylic acid on face occasionally is good too. 

  	BTW, sorry..on and on I go, LOL, but I occasionally get an open comedone (black head). Don't let those things stay there. as they stretch out the pore and you're left with a big pore forever more. I have an extractor for those, but at times they're on a sneaky little angle. Good to press hot wet cloth on and off and then gently extract in the direction from where you see it coming. Do you know what I mean? The poore is no just a dead on dot, but more like long with the debris at that weird angle. 

  	FINALLY, a good facial by a professional, who knows skin inside and out, in my opinion is a good investment. If I could afford to get them more often, I would. The woman who does mine when I DO get them done, is a skin genius. 

  	EEEEK...I promise I'll stop after this, but mud masks are good. Honey is a good anti-bacterial. And use Benzoyl Peroxide SPARINGLY as it can wreck a person's skin and make pre-existing surface scars (brown or purplish) WORSE. 

  	I know this was a novel about some forehead bumps, but I hope I was of any help to anybody. BTW, If you want to take vitamins, go to that acne.org board and type in vitamins. I really do advocate skin care from the inside out as well. It works!!! 

  	GOOD LUCK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know being a girl can be a pain; skin, makeup, mani/pedis, shaving/waxing/bikini, hair/highlights, body scrubbing, deep conditioning blaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, but this skin stuff is really now easy breezy!


----------



## Jodie Lundy (Jul 13, 2013)

LMBO.. was reading this cause I have one of those bumps as well by lower chin jaw line anyway... read your post n made me laugh out loud..lol.. Just wanted to say thanks for that..lol..lol..


----------



## xsweetestxsinx (Aug 21, 2013)

Funtabulous said:


> I think I have this too. Does it look anything like this? (warning, this image is kind of gross)  http://www.acnenaturalremedies.com/i...eheads-mag.gif   I have these things appear on my chin constantly. I remove them every night but they always reappear throughout the day. It makes me extremely self conscious because it looks very gross even though I make sure to keep my skin clean. I am very oily so that might be why. I currently use Cetaphil facial clenser, st. ives apricot scrub, retin A micro cream, and benzyl peroxide gel. This has cleared up all acne problems aside from this. It seems as though there is nothing I can do and it's very depressing. I would do almost anything to get rid of them.


  Did you ever find a way to get rid of those? I have the exact thing. Tried everything and nothing seems to work. =/


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2013)

lolli said:


> I have them and really want to get rid of them. I tried to do it on my own but it didn't work. I'm going to have to go to a derm to get it done.


	I agree with Lolli--there are many reasons as to why someone may develop these and your best bet is to visit your dermatologist or aesthetician. They will be able to develop a game plan for you that will help in decreasing the incidence of them.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2013)

A lot of skin issues are hormone mediated as well as genetics. It's something that we will have to manage through a skin care regimen that works best for our individual concern. Many times otehrs do not notice our "blemishes" as much as we do. My derm gave me several common sense things to do in order to help manage my acne (I'm 37 and yes--still break out....). Here's what she shared:


 		Do not use scrubs--the most abrasive thing you should use on your face is the pads of your fingers. Otherwise you create an atmosphere/conduit for bacteria to enter the skin 	
 		Wash your hair daily 	
 		Change your pillow case daily 	
 		Use Cetaphil face wash 	
 		Use lotions that are clear 	
 		Use suncreens that are clear or labelled "Sport" 
 
  	That's all I can remember for now. Periodically, I have to take an antibiotic regimen when I have particularly bad break outs, but for the most part it's somewhat manageable--and I've grown to accept it to a degree. Besides--one day I will wish I had the hormones that made me break out (we are never truly happy are we???)


----------



## suzan (Dec 17, 2013)

horrible advice


----------



## Jessica (Dec 18, 2013)

suzan said:


> horrible advice


Suzan, I appreciate the time you took to respond to the post. Would you care to elaborate and share suggestions? This is a place where we build one another up and offer useful information. Your response, in its current state, does not add to the conversation.


----------



## Sona01 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey ya Thanks for the update can you please confirm if this is the right one: http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/olay-regenerist-microdermabrasion-peel-system-5793576/i/


----------



## Sona01 (Apr 10, 2014)

User35 said:


> Ive been using that olay mico dermabrasion stuff and it has worked wonders !!!! Second time I used it all those little bumps on my chin and forehead were gone ! It makes my skin super soft and smooth as well. I know this post sounds like an infomercial but yeah its that damn good.


  Hey ya, 
  im going to head down to get some of that Olay stuff - can you confirm if this is the correct one - coz its says anti ageing lol http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/olay-regenerist-microdermabrasion-peel-system-5793576/i/


----------



## Sona01 (Apr 10, 2014)

LMD84 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedRibbon*
> 
> ...


  I dont know which one to get - there are so many - please help... is this the right one?? Thanks luv http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/olay-regenerist-microdermabrasion-peel-system-5793576/i/


----------



## arama (Apr 11, 2014)

Are these it? I've had them for about 3 weeks now I thought it was just pimples


----------



## chippy (Jun 29, 2014)

MomMichell said:


> My daughter had the same problem. At first we treated it as acne but had no results. My daughter began to get very discouraged so we consulted a doctor and here is what we did with amazing results! We used benadryl gel all over her face and she also took allergy relief pills twice aday for 3 days and they were gone! Good luck girls, you are beatiful


  Hi. If you don't mind me asking, do you remember the exact diagnosis for you daughter's skin condition? Thanks.


----------



## marig626 (Jul 16, 2014)

Natural Aloe!!! Like from the plant itself.  I recently started getting these tiny bumps all along my jaw line and cheeks. I was getting desperate and my mom suggested I try aloe, we happen to have the plant growing all over our yard so i cut an arm off, peeled it and took the raw aloe out. Its this gelatine like substance thats very slippery and gooey. Oh, and it smells terrible, but it WORKS!!! My face is almost clear now after applying it twice!!! Good Luck!


----------



## brianna813 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I get them right under my eyes as well ! My concealer sinks into them and makes it look so much worse!


----------



## Radiofox (Nov 7, 2014)

So I almost didn't reply to this because I saw the original post was from 2009, but when I continued with the thread, it seems to be on going.

  I found this thread 2 days ago, when I was having this problem in a major way. Now, they're still there but DRASTICALLY reduced. My Skin tends to have it's freak outs this time of year, and last year I went drastic... I stopped looking at my typical drugstore brands and went natural. It took me some experimenting, but I have my go to cleanser and really don't have the acne issue I used to. However, I started going back to the drugstore products, and not eating great (because your eating habits, in my opinion, play a bigger role than what you're putting on the top layers of your skin). 

  So since I've gone back to my natural/clean products strictly, and it's been making a difference, except these bumps were still there. So I did some leg work, (found this thread in the process) and ended up going to a favorite youtuber of mine (cloudyapples) who had heard of Manuka Honey. It's kind of expensive and will be more so depending on the number on it. So she gave it a shot and did a video on it, talking about how great the product was. Apparently it's suppose to help you with regular zits too, which have been popping up for me, so I went out and bought it, yesterday. 

  I came home from work last night, washed my face, and put the honey on like a mask, and let it sit for 20 min. Any time I've used honey in the past it's gotten chunky, and could be more of an exfoliater, and was a nightmare to get off. This is goes on smooth and washes off with ease. I didn't put anything else on my face because I wanted to see how this specific product worked....the answer? like a dream.

  My regular zits were almost gone when I woke up today, and my skin is soft and smooth. THEN I touched the bumpy area, and the bumps are still there....barely. That was after one use, and you're not using something harsh on your face, it's gentle and nourishing. I'm actually wearing it while I type this up. SO that's what's helped me...with the reduction I've already seen, my bumps could be gone 100% by tomorrow night...no joke


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 10, 2014)

The bumps might be clogged pores. There are many easy way to get rid of clogged pores. By simply washing your face with agentl cleanser you can unclogged your pores. You can also do a steaming method. Steaming will open your pores and unclogged them. Just remember not to overdo the steaming because it might cause dry skin.


----------



## maryumfahim (Dec 22, 2014)

I have small skin coloured bumps too and I've tried a lot of stuff like face masks and I've bought a lot of face washes and exfoliatiors and none of them help. I didn't have them last year but gradually gained them over time all over my forehead. I'm not sure if it's my makeup and I haven't gone to a derm yet but I'm thinking about it. Please someone help me.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 22, 2014)

I used to have a similar problem, my skin was producing too much keratin and the bumps were just a build up of dead skin cells, the area was feeling very irritated after a while. I had a few treatments of micro dermabrasion about two years ago and now I don't have any issues, I just exfoliate every week and that's enough to keep the issue at bay.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

maryumfahim said:


> I have small skin coloured bumps too and I've tried a lot of stuff like face masks and I've bought a lot of face washes and exfoliatiors and none of them help. I didn't have them last year but gradually gained them over time all over my forehead. I'm not sure if it's my makeup and I haven't gone to a derm yet but I'm thinking about it. Please someone help me.


  I think you should really go see a dermatologist. I am not discounting the above person's post and her issue. I strongly believe you need to make sure you get a correct diagnosis so that you get the treatment you need. Perhaps if you only had a few spots you could try things on your own. However at this point you most likely need a more aggressive treatment and trying something at home could damage your skin possibly leaving permanent scarring. It's possible there is an inexpensive generic topical that will work without having to have multiple procedures that can get quite expensive.  Good luck. I hope you're able to find a quick effective treatment. Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

maryumfahim said:


> I have small skin coloured bumps too and I've tried a lot of stuff like face masks and I've bought a lot of face washes and exfoliatiors and none of them help. I didn't have them last year but gradually gained them over time all over my forehead. I'm not sure if it's my makeup and I haven't gone to a derm yet but I'm thinking about it. Please someone help me.


  I think you should really go see a dermatologist. I am not discounting the above person's post and her issue. I strongly believe you need to make sure you get a correct diagnosis so that you get the treatment you need. Perhaps if you only had a few spots you could try things on your own. However at this point you most likely need a more aggressive treatment and trying something at home could damage your skin possibly leaving permanent scarring. It's possible there is an inexpensive generic topical that will work without having to have multiple procedures that can get quite expensive.  Good luck. I hope you're able to find a quick effective treatment. Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 26, 2014)

shadowaddict said:


> I think you should really go see a dermatologist. I am not discounting the above person's post and her issue. I strongly believe you need to make sure you get a correct diagnosis so that you get the treatment you need. Perhaps if you only had a few spots you could try things on your own. However at this point you most likely need a more aggressive treatment and trying something at home could damage your skin possibly leaving permanent scarring. It's possible there is an inexpensive generic topical that will work without having to have multiple procedures that can get quite expensive.  Good luck. I hope you're able to find a quick effective treatment. Keep us posted on how you're doing.


  I agree with getting advice from a dermatologist and getting a diagnosis, I had a general idea about my issues (I'm trained in skincare), I also got advice about my issues before I acted on them, I know the treatments may not work for everyone, I was just explaining my own experience.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

If they are hard flesh colored bumps, they could be calcium deposits. Calcium deposits usually need to be professionally extracted- since there's no pore (opening) for them to easily slide through, an Esthetician or Dermatologist will use a lance to create one.


----------



## lilbit (Feb 11, 2015)

lyra187 said:


> I just joined this forum because I have been suffering from the same problem and I have been doing SO much research but I still can't find out what these horrible flesh coloured spots are!
> 
> I suffer from these mainly on my cheeks and my chin and they don't really show unless im in a really bright or sunny place or if your really looking close up.
> 
> ...


I have the EXACT same problem! Nothing my dermatologist prescribed has helped! I used to have them on my forehead from my first year of college until my last (4 YEARS!!) and they got really itchy one night and were gone the next morning, my forehead is always completely clear now. My issue now is that suddenly the same bumps are on my cheeks! And yes mac foundations make it worse, I use Armani now which doesn't make them worse. I don't know how to get rid of these bumps but I hate them!


----------



## peggy021953 (Mar 12, 2015)

I also have them under my eyes, went to dermatologist, he said he could do nothing as they were a part of my face foundation. I may go get a second op.


----------



## blueeyes789 (Apr 28, 2015)

well i tried putting baking soda and mixing it with water and putting it on my face just wait and then when you feel the burn wipe it  of with water and then dry your face


----------



## blueeyes789 (Apr 28, 2015)

I WAS BORN WITH THESE ON MY FACE I WENT TO SOME DOCTOR AND HE SAID ITS NOT FRECKLES!!! so ya i try like everything i put some kinda oil on my face and baking soda AND EVERYTHING BUT IT DOSENT WORK TOT WELL I GUESS WE WERE MENT TO HAVE THIS STUFF ON OUR FACE TOT
  im only 10 and my hole life these bumps were on my face i dont know how to get them off but IF YOU GUYS KNOW PLEASEEE TELL ME i need to get rid of them all the girls in my class are saying what in the world is that on your face? it makes me feel bad so just please tell me something if you know!


----------



## blueeyes789 (Apr 28, 2015)

PEOPLE DON'T PICK AT THEM IF YOU DO IT WILL SPREAD EVERYWHERE ON YOUR BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aroosa (May 16, 2015)

Can someone please send me a link or the Exact name/ picture of the olay product


----------



## Gellydonut (May 27, 2015)

If your skin is congested, which could cause small skin colored bumps, I suggest adding an exfoliating toner to your skincare regimen.  Use morning and night.  You apply it with a cotton round or ball.  Good examples are Clinique Mild Clarifying Toner, Pixi Glow Tonic, First Aid Beauty Pads and Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Brightening Toner.  Don't forget to moisturize after!


----------



## sammy01 (Jun 18, 2015)

l0vexpiink said:


> I have a lot of small, flesh-color bumps all over my face. In good lighting, it's not really noticeable. However, when I'm in the sun or in a room with bad lighting, the bumps are really noticeable and unattractive. It also seems like my foundation makes it look worse. Does anybody know what they are and how to get rid of them? Are they acne scars? I desperately want to get rid of them!


Yeah I have the same thing I had it since I was little and I have some on my upper arm. Someone said it mite be something that goes through your family?


----------



## JazLil (Jun 27, 2015)

I have these exact bumps also, and have had them for several years and it feels like I've tried everything. Did you ever find a solution? Did they ever go away?


----------



## JazLil (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey everyone! I've been researching about this and googling it for a while but I couldn't find a solution for me. I joined just to be able to find a solution. Right now I'm using Biore's pore unclogging scrub and that hasn't worked for my "flat raised bumps" most of them are underneath my eye area close to the bridge of my nose. When I touch it, it doesn't feel 3d, it's more like it's attached to my skin. I don't have pores and instead I have these bumps so I'm assuming the bumps are what clogged my pores. I've had this for a while and never found a solution..for as long as I remember I've had these bumps. I'm only 15. These bumps make me feel very self-concious and all I want is a way to get rid of them! As everyone else said, its more noticable in the sun and in bright areas. I hate looking into the mirror because of my bumps.  I feel like my skin is very dry and usually when I wash my face or when there is water on my face the bumps are less noticable. Then I put on moisterizer and it's there again. ):

  Does the Olay stuff really work? I hope so because my mom isn't able to buy pricey things for me anymore. ): She is getting sick of me trying products over and over and them not working.


  I was responding specifically to this post from 2011 as this is exactly what I have also.... did you ever get it sorted out?


----------



## sweetemotion (Sep 7, 2015)

Idk what to do about my face either.. Nothing works. Very frustrated.


----------



## aroosa (Oct 6, 2015)

That's ex





sweetemotion said:


> Idk what to do about my face either.. Nothing works. Very frustrated.


  That's exactly how my face looks too!  Ive tried so many things, nothing works


----------



## Nwade (Dec 15, 2015)

Me too, its so annoying! I read witch hazel might help I'm trying it tonight will let you know! If anyone has any other suggestions please let me know!


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Jan 13, 2016)

i've gotten 1 under my eye and it's been there the last 2 months. first time i've ever had one!


----------



## Angelina11 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm really happy to have seen this thread and all the help and advice people are sharing. I have noticed a lot of the same thing (it is maddening!) Will definitely try my hand on a few things guys have sugested


----------



## Jeannieela (Jan 27, 2016)

HI everyone, Just went through all the comments on here. Below is what i have, its like a bunch of micro pimples, anyone else has this issue?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 7, 2016)

Nwade said:


> Me too, its so annoying! I read witch hazel might help I'm trying it tonight will let you know! If anyone has any other suggestions please let me know!



I wouldn't recommend using witch hazel. It is a skin irritant & could cause more problems. Here is a link that will show you what Milia is. You may also want to google it & see if it looks & sounds like the skin issues you have. 

This link is on the Paula's Choice site. I'm 53 and feel I have tried every brand & product available. I'm not pushing her products. I have no affiliation with her or the company. I do use many of her products as I've found they work well with my complicated skin. 

Many of her products are more expensive than drugstore prices. However those of us that are facing aging issues her targeted products are often half or more the price of big brands that do not deliver & include fragrance & other irritants. Perricone MD products can upwards of $200 & many of the products are horrible for your skin or you can find a drugstore equivalent.

You may not be familiar with who she is, particularly if you are of the younger set. Countless women & some men used to consult her most updated book "Don't Go to the Cosmetic Counter Without Me" before buying a product years before she started her own line. Here's a link that tells about her.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/who-we-are/about-paula/


There are many articles here on lots of skin issues that may help you.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/skin-disorders/_/How-to-Get-Rid-of-Milia


Make sure to go the link at the bottom. It is invaluable, priceless information. I go on there about once a week. You can look up most products by brand or category. There's "best products" to go to. Many drugstore products are rated higher & recommended over the high end brand of that type products. Basically what I'm trying to say is that she doesn't push her own products. Yes they are listed. The products are not rated just by her people. There are either 2 or 3 teams that break down the products & rated based on ingredients & performance. So you are most likely to find inexpensive products that will be good for your skin.

i hope you are able to identify your skin problem & then find a good product to address it. Since I was a young teen I read every beauty magazine searching for help with my skin problems. I have oily skin & once I got on a good skincare routine my skin calmed down & was more agreeable. I inherited large pores that get clogged along with my oily skin. 

I'm not going to lie my skin is not flawless now. However it is pretty damn good at 53 yr old who was a proud member of the sun-worshippers of the '70s & beyond. When not in school we all hung out at the "popular" lake & slathered ourselves with a mixture of iodine & babyoil and then lay on what looked like a large thick beach towel sized aluminum foil mat to get that deep dark brown tan. Oddly now I can hardly find a foundation pale enough for my skin. It has become lighter over the yrs for some unknown reason. Several people had their radios cranked up to the same station that played great music & every 30 minutes did a "time to roll over" announcement. It's a wonder my 61 yr old sister & I don't have skin that's looks like leather and/or skin cancer. Somehow thankfully at our age we both escaped with only a few tiny visible lines now & so far no appearance of sun damage. People are shocked when I tell them my age because they always think I'm about 40. 

I now preach SUNSCREEN SUNSCREEN SUNSCREEN! NO EXCEPTIONS, unless you plan to stay indoors.

The BHA I use keeps my pores unclogged and therefore my pores appear much smaller & very few blackheads, which have plagued me most of my life. BHA for oily/combo skin & AHA for dry/very dry skin products are explained how they work. There are some great drugstore products. 





 Sorry my intended quick post turned into a book. Guess I got a bit carried away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is the great link for info:

http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 12, 2016)

It could be non inflamed clogged pores that are kind of below the surface? And the change in climate can have an effect on skin- I have heard lots of people complain of this. I don't know what to tell you.... maybe try a 2% salicylic acid treatment gel. Duac works by killing the bacteria responsible for inflamed acne lesions and differin is a retinoid (I think these work by telling your skin cells to grow more normally and reduce inflamation?). So maybe using a chemical exfoliant like SA could help clear your pores. I would also recommend you to use grapefruit spot treatement from citrusclear. I hope this helps!


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

What do you use to exfoliate?


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

I would strongly suggest to get a clarisonic, you will not regret the purchase.  I've noticed a complete change in my skin.


----------



## Lmp21 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Help- strange flesh colored bumps on face only seen in good lighting?*



Jeannieela said:


> HI everyone, Just went through all the comments on here. Below is what i have, its like a bunch of micro pimples, anyone else has this issue?
> View attachment 51752



Wow, this looks very similar to what I am experiencing... the only thing that has ever helped was 2.5% benzoyl peroxide... have you found a way to get rid of them?

Take a look at the photo I posted-- are your bumps especially viewable under sunlight?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 30, 2016)

I usually get this reaction from loose powder, especially from Laura Mercier's loose powders and baked highlighter.


----------



## Lmp21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you for your reply! I appreciate it. 

:/ I went for 6 months without make-up, and the bumps got worse. 2 1/2 of those months I only used a mild face wash (cerave  hydrating wash), but acne and these bumps got considerably worse.

I'm currently using differin 1% at night, Benzoyl  2.5% in the morning, washing with Purpose, and moisturizing with an oil-free hyaluronic gel based moisturizer... this has helped, but have not completely rid me of the bumps. Decreasing the differin has helped with redness and sensitivity, but oil production has increased.

I found that the oilier my skin gets, the worse the bumps appear... drying the skin out helps but also creates awful wrinkly skin... which is quite unsightly in itself... any other suggestions? Thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jenniloves (Aug 13, 2016)

nice information


----------



## Rubyx (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeannieela said:


> HI everyone, Just went through all the comments on here. Below is what i have, its like a bunch of micro pimples, anyone else has this issue?
> View attachment 51752


Hey, I have the exact same thing going on with my skin. :/
Have you found out how to get rid of it?


----------



## kbot01 (Jun 7, 2018)

Rubyx said:


> Hey, I have the exact same thing going on with my skin. :/
> Have you found out how to get rid of it?



Dear Rubyx, I just found this forum and I am facing the same problem. Did you manage to find a solution? I am having this on and off for almost 4 months. Tried a lot of things so far - I went to the dermatologist and the doctor said it was acne. I took antibiotics for 30 days and used a gel that has retin a as main component. It worked and in 2 months it was all gone. I stopped using the gel because my skin was very sensitive to it (it was like a peeling), and surprise: it all come back.  I am really frustrated.

If you found a solution, please share with me. 

Kind regards,
Karol


----------



## briannafreeman (Jun 26, 2018)

I had them, too. According to what I read, they're either whiteheads or warts. Whiteheads can be removed by regular cleaning. Warts dry up and fall off after two years. Don't pick on them if you think they're warts. It'll be painful, bleed, and leave a scar.

I had a pair of warts on my eyelids some years ago. They looked disgusting. I waited two years, regularly washing my face and moisturizing with Nivea Creme. But only one of them had fallen off. The other one had dried up but remained on my face. So I picked on it to remove it. It became painful before it fell off and left a scar. I've been removing the scar with All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream. The scar is barely visible now.

You can also try microdermabrasion. I tried it years ago and it really worked on my whiteheads.

Some people also opt for surgery to get their warts removed, but that's the last resort.


----------



## chichichiote (Jul 28, 2018)

I used to think that I'm the only who has this problem. I had some under my chin, and it was hardly noticeable. But recently, it has turned into zit and you might know, that is one bada** feeling


----------

